# Center Speaker Issues



## JBNACK (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm new to this, so please bear with me. I have a center speaker from a Samsung Home Theater system purchased 2 years ago, #HT-TQ85 that I am trying to hook up to a new receiver from Pioneer. The problem that I am encountering is that the Samsung center speaker has a total of 4 cables (left positive, left negative, right positive, right negative) coming out of the unit, while the new Pioneer box only has jacks for one positive and one negative.

Can I twist the 2 positive cables together to form one larger positive cable and twist the 2 negative cables together to form one larger negative cable so that I can then insert them into the positive/negative jacks in the rear of the Pioneer unit? If so, how will this affect the center speaker's sound?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

Jeff


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:

You can do it ...but I don't recommend it; this is why:



> * Speaker(s) 2 x Right/left channel speaker - External - 140 Watt - 145 - 20000 Hz - 3 Ohm - Wired , 1 x *Center channel speaker - External - 140 Watt - 145 - 20000 Hz - 3 Ohm* - Wired , 2 x Right/left rear channel speaker - External - 140 Watt - 145 - 20000 Hz - 3 Ohm - Wired , 1 x Subwoofer - External - 160 Watt - 3 Ohm - Wired


Most AVR are fine with an 8 ohm load, in this case the speaker is 3 ohm ...you can try it, but be careful if you play them loud., you also need to check the crossover frequency on the AVR, this speaker plays from 145Hz to 20KHz, most of the time the crossover is set to 80Hz.

What other speakers are you using??? ...you also need to consider the timbre match between front speakers (L+R+C) ...:yes:


----------



## JBNACK (Feb 1, 2009)

Thx for the quick reply.
There is no timbre control, so I think I'll just try combining the wires. The other speakers came with the home theatre system, there're nothing special


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JBNACK said:


> There is no timbre control, so I think I'll just try combining the wires. The other speakers came with the home theatre system, there're nothing special


I got it, you're using the complete Samsung package.

Like I said before, be careful to not play it loud (3 ohms every speaker); when you have a chance I suggest you to upgrade speakers to avoid damaging the AVR (Pioneer) and also to improve the frequency response (look for speakers that play at least from 65Hz/70Hz to 20KHz.

Is your subwoofer powered or passive??? ....also, set the crossover to 140Hz for now, until you upgrade speakers and/or sub :T


----------



## JBNACK (Feb 1, 2009)

Subwoofer is passive. It used to plug into the back of the Samsung main unit.

On the back of the Pioneer unit, there are no positive/negative jacks for the passive unit, just one plug-in jack.

Any ideas on that scenario?

Thx.

Jeff


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JBNACK said:


> Subwoofer is passive.
> 
> On the back of the Pioneer unit, there are no positive/negative jacks for the passive unit, just one plug-in jack.


More reasons to upgrade :hide: :whistling:

Does your sub has speaker terminals in and outs??? (it will say something like from amp, to speakers, in, out, etc.).

If it does, you can connect the sub to the speaker terminals on the back of the Pioneer, then connect the speakers to the back of the sub ....:yes:

If the sub doesn't have in/outs ...there's another way, but I don't recommend it because the ohms will be lower than 3 and that is a :nono: or you'll damage the AVR.


----------



## JBNACK (Feb 1, 2009)

Subwoofer has one positive and one negative terminal for wires to receiver. The Pioneer unit, VSX818 model, only has a plug jack for the subwoofer.
I guess I'll have to look for cables that go from positive/negative to jack.

Any other approaches?
Thx.
Jeff


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

JBNACK said:


> Subwoofer has one positive and one negative terminal for wires to receiver. The Pioneer unit, VSX818 model, only has a plug jack for the subwoofer.
> I guess I'll have to look for cables that go from positive/negative to jack.


Nope. A cable won't do it; it requires an additional amp.



> Any other approaches?


Real speakers.:whistling:

Kal


----------



## JBNACK (Feb 1, 2009)

OK. I get the idea. I need to spend $ to get it done right. I can always hope.

Thx.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JBNACK said:


> Subwoofer has one positive and one negative terminal for wires to receiver. The Pioneer unit, VSX818 model, only has a plug jack for the subwoofer.


Kal already answered ...you need a powered subwoofer to use the Sub pre-out on the Pioneer :yes:

That's one of the problems with most HTIB ...you need to replace everything instead of just upgrading piece by piece :wits-end:.

Look for a new or used sub (I'm sure you can get something for less than $100 to start, but for a real subwoofer you need at least 400-500) :yes:

Good luck.


----------

